# Maggie @ 10/months - My sweet baby



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

My little 10 week old pup, Maggie, is now 10 months old. Wow. It's hard for me to believe this gangly little underfed baby that I rescued from that awful pound just hours away from being euthanized, has turned into such an adorable little girl. I'm so thankful I found her, because she has enriched my life so much.
Here's a few shots from Then & Now...................


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you for saving her!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG---what a gentle soul she has! Blessings for the rescue.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She is soooo cuuute! What a beautiful color she turned into! That was a great save.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What a doll! Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

Ohhh she is beautiful. Isnt it wonderful to be rescued by such a sweet love..  Way to go..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is quite a transformation. I'll bet she really appreciates your efforts.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

What a face!!! I could just kiss that puppy!! Isn't it nice to see such a lovely pup thrive and grow? Maggie you are a keeper.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! Thank you for rescuing her....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, now that my eyes have been trained to recognize full goldens of all colors, shapes and sizes, is Maggie a full yellow lab? golden? mix? please dont hate me for asking!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just beautiful and looks like a full blooded lab to me. I love her coloring. I can just tell she is probably a very sweet girl.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, now that my eyes have been trained to recognize full goldens of all colors, shapes and sizes, is Maggie a full yellow lab? golden? mix? please dont hate me for asking!


Oh, I don't mind you're asking at all. We know she is Lab, but, not sure if she's 100% or not. The vet says she appears to be full Lab. But, no way we'll ever know for sure. Doesn't make any difference to me though. I love her no matter what she is. :smooch:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought full yellow, except for the ears. she is beautiful


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

That was the one thing that threw me..... the ears. I have a full blood Lab (yellow), and her ears are quite different than Maggie's (see pic.)... but, the vet says many different variances in the ears on labs. So, I suppose he knows more than I do. At least I hope so...... ROFL!!!


----------

